# My experience at Greenwich yesterday



## Muddipaws (31 July 2012)

Subject: Olympic Games - Greenwich Park* *Today at 13:28	  
Dreading the walk to the Games, got the tube from Epping to Stratford, so far so good, swapped at Stratford straight to Greenwich, locals were very helpful and the Underground DLR staff were brilliant. Pulling out of Stratford to my delight there was the Olympic Stadium in all its glory, magnificent I was not expecting to see it, made me very proud indeed.

We walked towards Greenwich Park admiring the lovely buildings, and then came face to face with the Cutty Sark, wow what a ship, could not believe the size of it, and how beautiful it was. Looking around the place was pristine, the blue sky and sun bounced off the floor, it was perfect. we then wandered towards the Park and through an impressive ornate gateway and it opened up to a large expanse of area with a welcoming staircase. We walked up it (with thousands of others)and as we made it to the top we could see the beginning of what I had waited to see since I was a kid, my goodness it was amazing. The place is quite beautiful and the maritime buildings awe inspiring, people were just taken in by the place. Security was very tight, all friendly, the Olympic Staff were brilliant, they looked very smart in their uniforms, very knowlegable and very helpful. Easy into the park and what a sight to behold. A massive blue and purple and black stadium, with a back drop of Canary Wharf, in the bright July Sunshine.

We walked around the stadium to be greeted by a superb Water Complex which was packed with spectators and already it was hot, very hot indeed. We walked passed it and onwards on to the main course and my goodness it was undulating. The views were incredible, it was hard work, and thousands of people and I have been to many 3DE and this was just so different. The jumps were very unusual, more complex than big, but was breathtaking to watch the riders. The horses looked stunning and very fit, every jump there were judges, Horse Ambulance and vets. As soon as a horse went by, the ground was checked over and over again.

I can honestly say, that day was something I wont forget, a one off chance, I got there and it was worth its 41 year wait

I am now sat watching the SJ phase and it was just fantastic to watch, well done to the German Team, and lovely words of defeat from Mary King. Fingers crossed for Tina Cooke in the Individual event.

Thank you to the DLR staff, you were great, thank you to the Olympic Volunteers you did a great job, the whole stage was wonderful. For those slating it, sad really but for the majority the people who organised this should certainly be proud of themselves, I know I am!

Thank you


----------



## yorks (31 July 2012)

I do so agree with you! We have had two really brilliant days there. The backdrop of Greenwich and the river couldn't have been bettered.
Security was slick and friendly (all those young soldiers and sailors made my old heart skip a beat).
I was surprised by the course. I didn't realise it would be so hilly. The jumps were absolutely magnificent. I do hope they appear somewhere else next year. 
Helpers were still smiling and wishing people a good journey home after a long day for all of them. Congratulations to all concerned - especially the GB team.


----------



## Madam Min (31 July 2012)

I second you views, had a great day, well worth it and very well organised!


----------



## bsexton (31 July 2012)

A great day and I agree with all you say and there were no dogs allowed. No loose dogs getting on the course, didn't have to watch where you stood or sat on the grass. Perfect well organised day.


----------



## Mega (31 July 2012)

We had an amazing day too, certainly one to remember. 
Thank you to all the volunteers, organisers and of course the riders, horses, grooms, trainers, vets etc of team GB great job ))


----------



## redcascade (31 July 2012)

Amazing day at the cross-country, everyone was fab, my only complaint? Lack of bins!! But everything else more than makes up for it, a day I will never forget!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (1 August 2012)

*Muddipaws*: I loved your descriptive, eloquent post. 

Great to read such positive contributions from other forum members too 

I was at Greenwich for all four days of the Eventing and had the time of my life. Felt privileged and thrilled to see the Brits take the Team Silver. 

On Cross-Country day, I spoke to various people who had travelled to the event from different parts of UK. They were unanimous in agreeing that the Greenwich venue was spectacular, (some had originally thought it was a naff idea, but were happy to admit they were wrong). In addition, the 'going' for the horses was superb.

For myself, I found local rail transport to be very well organised, with friendly, helpful staff. The Greenwich volunteers and other workers had a great attitude. They were superb.

Finally, I agree with *yorks* that it was wonderful to see the soldiers and sailors at the event. If only airport security was that quick and efficient, and erm....gorgeous to look at


----------

